# Job



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

I need one....doesnt have to be perminant...I have some bills that need to be payed...so i'll do anything...cleaning, yard work...whatever....only need about $300 bucks to pay the bills...so helpy helpy helpy.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

btt


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

If you have any kinda job history..Fast food will always accept you....Just a suggestion


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

I know...i just cant work fast food....4 years military, college, police academy graduate...just dont see myself fallin back that far to cook a whopper...but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm just like you.. I've been out of work for 3-months.. I've had like 2 side jobs and that was it.. I'm about ready to hit the fast food chains, I dont see the bad in working there.. I mean you eat there right?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

most temp services are allways looking for security gaurds....and the pay isnt too bad


----------

